# Salary expectations - Qatar



## vishal.desai

Hello all

I have an interview at Qatar Airways next week, they have asked me to come with salary expectations in mind...so I was hoping to get some guidance from you all.

The package is by and large made up of basic salary + housing allowance + transportation allowance.

The interview is for a role in their Corporate Planning department - I actually don't know futher details on the role (it'll be discussed at the interview). 

I have 6 years of airline experience in the UK (Engineering, Ops and Commercial Strategy)and first class hons degree in Engineering. 

Basic Salary:
Any ideas on the kind of premium I could expect when compared to a UK salary? (equivelant role in the UK i'm guessing is c. 45K GBP gross). I understand there is no employment tax - are there any other taxes to pay?

Housing Allowance:
What levels could I expect for a 1 bed furnished appartment in a decent area (any recommendations on areas to stay - ideally not to far from the Qatar Airways HQ)? What is the current approx rental rates?

Transportation allowance:
How much could I expect? 

Others:
What is 'the norm' for pensions, medical cover etc? (covered by company?)

Many thanks for your help.

Vish


----------



## edwardsclan

vishal.desai said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have an interview at Qatar Airways next week, they have asked me to come with salary expectations in mind...so I was hoping to get some guidance from you all.
> 
> The package is by and large made up of basic salary + housing allowance + transportation allowance.
> 
> The interview is for a role in their Corporate Planning department - I actually don't know futher details on the role (it'll be discussed at the interview).
> 
> I have 6 years of airline experience in the UK (Engineering, Ops and Commercial Strategy)and first class hons degree in Engineering.
> 
> Basic Salary:
> Any ideas on the kind of premium I could expect when compared to a UK salary? (equivelant role in the UK i'm guessing is c. 45K GBP gross). I understand there is no employment tax - are there any other taxes to pay?
> 
> Housing Allowance:
> What levels could I expect for a 1 bed furnished appartment in a decent area (any recommendations on areas to stay - ideally not to far from the Qatar Airways HQ)? What is the current approx rental rates?
> 
> Transportation allowance:
> How much could I expect?
> 
> Others:
> What is 'the norm' for pensions, medical cover etc? (covered by company?)
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> Vish


You should expect to make as much as you were making in the UK, or slightly more, and then factor in that you are not paying ANY taxes here.

What is the housing offer? Do they provide the accommodation? If they are simply giving you an allowance, keep in mind that a basic apartment will cost you 6000 QR or more if it's fully furnished. You can find better deals if you go with an unfurnished place, but keep in mind that you now have the expense of furnishing it yourself.

Qatar Airways has no pension plan.

Medical benefits are covered by (i) the national health system (quite good) and (ii) the company's supplementary health insurance plan which is good. I would rate it excellent if they would offer dental coverage - they don't. So build that into your equation.

The transportation allowance varies - although one employee group receives about 1500 QR per month. You can use it to hire taxis, or to finance a vehicle of your own.

Hope that helps.


----------

